# HardDisk Esterno Maxtor USB

## Pancu

Salve ragazzi, 

ho installato sul mio gentoo, un server usb esterno.

Facendo 

```
 # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d49:3200 Maxtor
```

viene trovato l'hard-disk.

Ora come faccio a sapere dove si trova all'interno di /dev/????

Grazie.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Salve ragazzi, 
> 
> ho installato sul mio gentoo, un server usb esterno.
> 
> Facendo 
> ...

 

dovrebbe essere   

```
/dev/sdbX
```

 supponendo che l'hard-disk del tuo pc interno sia   sdaX  ,

ciauz

----------

## Pancu

esatto, l'hd del mio pc interno è sda.

Ma sdb non compare nell'elenco di /dev/

Come mai??

----------

## crisandbea

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> esatto, l'hd del mio pc interno è sda.
> 
> Ma sdb non compare nell'elenco di /dev/
> 
> Come mai??

 

potrebbe anche essere un sdc, comunque se provi a premere tab  dopo aver scritto  

```
 /dev/sd
```

  ti elenca qualcosa ???

ciauz

----------

## Pancu

si, mi elenca solo le partizioni sda:

```
# cd /dev/sda

sda   sda1  sda2  sda3  sda4
```

----------

## Kernel78

subito dopo averlo attaccato dai

```
dmesg
```

e dovresti trovare anche tra le altre cose il device collegato, penso sia meglio così che non andare a tentativi  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

tail -f /var/log/dmesg e poi attacchi il dispositivo

cat /proc/partitions

fdisk -l

SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y nella configurazione del kernel (è banale ma è facile dimenticarlo)

USB_STORAGE=Y/M e USB_LIBUSUAL=Y ("the shared table of common devices" o qualcosa del genere) sempre nella configurazione del kernel

etc.

----------

## Pancu

In Dmesg mi da:

```
scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6V160E0   VA11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
```

Niente di +...   :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niente di +...  

 

probabilmente manca qualche modulo, come sospettava djinnZ.

controlla le impostazioni per l'usb nel kernel.

tra l'altro, riesci a montare le chiavette?

----------

